# Smoking Cessation



## 18204

Marilyn, since the title of this group is CBT & H (no mention of IBS) would it be ok to start this thread as a support group for Brett and I and everyone else who is trying to quit?ThanksRobby


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

I can be your cheer leader. I can tell you how hard it is and tell you guys you can do it if I can.


----------



## Screamer

Lol. I'll be here cheering too (so long as you guys don't mind the occasional complaint from me about wanting a smoke cause I'm bored/cranky/frustrated etc). You really need the support when you quit! If you have support it's SOOO much easier, well no but it does make your resolve stronger. BTW, Hi Robby


----------



## cookies4marilyn

I don't think there would be a problem with it at all - especially since smoking could possibly aggrevate IBS symptoms, and anything we do to cut back on things in order to improve IBS I think would be helpful overall. We are all very supportive and respectful over here in our little safe haven, and it is for overall improved health anyway - although there are studies where Crohn's patients are advised TO smoke, because it reduces inflammation in the intestines - but that is another story!And thanks too for asking - that is dear of you.I will let you know as soon as I can when the program is available - it won't be long now!Also, we need to ask Mike if the IBS and smoking programs can be done side by side, or if they need to be done apart... I will find out unless any of you have emailed Mike already on this! Let me know!







Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## 20250

Get out your Pom Poms.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

GO TEAM!!! Seriously, when I talked to people who smoked, most of them could care less how I was doing with not smoking. Some even came into my house and lite up. I then put away all ash trays and said NO SMOKING!!! If I was going to not smoke in my house, they could at least respect me for trying and not smoke in my house either. I have 1 sister in law who said I was her bigest inspiration. God Love Her. She tried to quit so bad after I did. She had that thing done to her ear 2 times by 2 diff people. She spent 180.00. It did not work for her or her sister. Almost everyday she was like, how are ya doing? Smoke yet? I am so proud of you. You are stronger tham me, etc. It really helped to have her suport. I have said it before, if I can do it so can you. I did not even want to quit and knew I could not do it. I knew I would die with a cig in my hand. And I did not care. I enjoyed them 100%. I did not even want to give them up. But I had some dental work done and was told NOT to smoke. I figured yeah heard that before and smoked on the way home. BUt I figured with my grandbabies coming maybe I would just try. then the longer I went the more I knew if I had just one I would be done for. One night my H and I went out to eat. (He quit 2 weeks after I did. It was NOT 1/2 as hard on him to quit). The kids spent the night out so we had the night all to ourselves. We went out to eat. I wanted one so bad. Later at bed time I was dying. I had a pack hid so I said I can't do it. I have to have one. I got out of bed. He was like the girls are giong to be SO disapointed in you. I said well I wasn't planning on telling them. He siad OH you going to lie to them. NO, I just won't say anyhting. Well what are you going to do if they ask have you had one yet??? I thought about it and got mad. A girl I worked with gave me a few commit lozengers. I thought oh I will pop one of those and see if it gets rid of the craving. I sucked on it for a few seconds and I just about threw up. Nasty tasting thing.weeks then months went by I still wanted one and had to keep telling myslef, NO. How can I let something like a cig control me this much? How can I start and then I KNOW I will never have it in me to stop again! Plus gas was going up and it killed me to spend a whole days pay at the gas station on gas and cigs.Now it has been 15 months. One day my 12 year old says Mom, when are you giong to get crabby from not smoking. I figured I already was crabby as could be, but I guess not that bad. So you can do it!!!







Okay I am sure you heard this al before. Not preaching just sharing.Got to go. Sorry so longKat


----------



## 18204

I just received an email from Mike an he said the release is a little behind schedule and should be available in 3 to 4 weeks.It won't be long now and we will also be smoke free.Thanks Amy and Kat for your support, I know what you have been through since I did quit once for 2 years and then screwed up. I am very proud of both of you as well as my mother and one of my sisters who recently quit. I am looking forward to the day that Brett and I can be counted among you.And thank you Marilyn for "ALL" of your supportRobby


----------



## 20250

3 to 4 weeks means 6 to 8 more cartons of ciggies.Wooaahhh. Well Robby, at least we have some good cheerleaders!!


----------



## Screamer

Just thought I'd get out the cheerleaders in advance. Here's a sobering thought, a glance at my quit meter: Two months, two days, 15 hours, 4 minutes and 22 seconds. 1034 cigarettes not smoked, saving $468.77. Life saved: 3 days, 14 hours, 10 minutes.Check out how many cigs I haven't smoked







Pretty scary. Dunno where the money's gone though. Paying bills I didn't used to pay I guess







Oh if you guys want one they're free at http://www.silkquit.org/sqmmiv/Default.aspx. I think they count up to your quit date too once you have one in mind







I like it, it keeps me going!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

LOVE THE CHEERLEADERS AMY. THEY ARE GREAT.


----------



## Screamer

He he. Thanks to Spasman


----------



## 18204

Hey Brett, with support like this how could we possibly fail?How about if we start prepping ourselves for the big day. I know for me several smokes are without even thinking about it or are triggered by and event like pouring a fresh cup of coffee. When ever we find ourselves reaching for a smoke just stop and ask yourself if you want it or is it just a habit grab. we can continue to smoke as usual but just try to keep track of how many smokes are nothing more than an uncontroled grab that we could actually postpone or even do without. I think this count would be suprising at how many cigs we have without even wanting them.After a few days of keeping track we could start actually postponing or eliminating these cigs, one way to make this a little easier would be to make it harder to reach for a smoke, try keeping them in another room so that you have to make an effort to have one.What do ya think?Robby


----------



## peardrops

Hi Robby! This is exactly what I've done. About a month ago I totally prepared to stop smoking. I read everything on the internet, joined the BB that Screamer recommended, loaded the quit meter, sent for a carbon monoxide meter to show me how much CO was in my body and read a couple of books. I had loads of support from Screamer and the BB but I only lasted two days







What I've done now, is what you have suggested. I've gone from 20 per day to around 7 a day. I've cut out all the "habit" ones. You'd be surprised how many ciggies are just pure habit. I also roll my own so I only roll one when I really want one. I used to roll my 20 ciggies all in one go, now I don't have any already made. I'm also making them very small. My CO has gone from number 6 to number 2. Number 1 is a none smoker and 7 is a heavy smoker. I know the ideal way to go would be to stop completely and there is always the danger of creeping back up to 20 a day. I'm sure my Dr won't be giving me a pat on the back. I also read somewhere that doing this we are putting ourselves in a permanent state of withdrawal - I don't feel like I am at all.Years ago, before I became a heavy smoker I honestly used to smoke 2 a day, I did this for years. I think it's a great idea to just think before you light up "do I *really* need to light up?" - you might be surprised how many you can cut out.


----------



## 20250

I know Robby, We have Dancing Cheerleaders and all! I like your plan. You sound like a smart guy and every time I light up now I will think of this. Coffee and smokes, yeah, bad combo! I have a cup of joe when I wake and half a pack of smokes before 7 am. The caffeine turns it up for sure. That and a cold beer or two always ups the ciggy count. Hurry up Mike!!BTW, what kind of rv do you have? If that's not to personal. I'm looking online right now at a site that sells good used ones on consignment and can't decide on a make or model. My old Boss actually owns this place in Pennslyvania and I trust him completely to steer us into the right RV.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

I tried the cutting back several times. Never worked for me. It had to be COLD TURKEY for me. I did use the patches, but for only 4 weeks. Like they have say 20 mg to start and you are suposed to do that for a month. I did the 20 for 2 weeks then went to next step down for 2 weeks then just quit them. I cannot say if they worked or not cause I never made it more than a few hours before. Good luck with however you try to quit. Me and Amy are ready to cheer.Kat


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Rah rah rah sis boom bah!!! That's a really old cheer from way back!!!Anyway, good idea Robby - that is called "deliberate smoking" and is a really helpful technique! I admire you guys!







Count me in as one of your cheerleaders!


----------



## 18204

Thanks for the cheers and support from everyuone!Brett, I think we are now committed to quiting, and failure is not an option.Marilyn, any chance Brett and I could get a pre-release of Mike's new program ??????Oh, Brett, I would LOVE to chat with you about RV's, we should probably talk about this outside of here, my email address is in my profile, drop me a note and I will be happy to discuss the cool world of RVing.Robby


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Robby - I did let Mike know that you guys were chomping at the bit to get started - I will ask him about pre-sale and also will let you know as soon as they are ready - I also need to find out about doing the smoking at the same time as the IBS program.RVing! A friend of mine just bought an RV 26 footer after a friend of his was hauling his pontoon boat for him and the trailer hitch came undone and the boat was passing his truck on the highway ala I Love Lucy!!! Then the thing flipped over and rode down the highway on the seats, until a semi finally put it out of its final misery - insurance payout went to an RV!







CYL,Marilyn


----------



## 18204

I'm sorry, but I can't keep from laughing, that is to funny (hey, Joe, that boat looks just like yours), can we say "Safety Chains".We have an '05 36 foot Itasca Sunrise and tow DH's (Dear Honey) '97 Pontiac Sunfire. I am tying to talk her into trading it for a Jeep Wrangler with a soft top so we can take the top off for the 89 beautiful days out of the 90 days we are here.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Wow - the Sunrise is one beautiful RV - you lucky duck!!! I am pea-green with jealousy!


----------



## 20250

Robby, That is exactly what I'm looking at, an Itasca, a 2003 model. That's too funny!! I'll have to get on AOL to send you an e-mail... my internet explorer isn't set up with outlook express. Sounds like you're living "La Vida Loca"!! What is yours Kat?Thanks Marilyn, for the funny story and trying to get us these ciggie tapes.


----------



## 18204

Good morning all,I must have missed something somewhere, I did not know Kat has an RV as well.If everyone else is interested in our talks about RV's and if it is ok with everyone maybe we should just talk about it here or start a thread in the "Meeting Place".


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Yeah, I talked to you awhile back when you were heading off to florida. We had a popup and sold it to get this new one with my own thrown in it. I felt like a queen with my very own pot. LOVE IT. I will have to get year and model from H and get back to you on that one. But I would give anything to be sitting next to you in yours about right now. Florida-Sun- getting away. Sound wonderful.Have fun and take careKat


----------



## 18204

Hi Kat, sorry, I forgot. I should probably get out of the sun for a couple of days.That would be wonderful to have all of you guys here. Maybe we should talk about all of us hooking up somewhere this summer. I know Kat and Brett have mentioned meeting up but I was not sure if you were joking or not. I would love to meet you guys in person and we can sit around a camp fire talking about the old days when we *USED* to have IBS symptoms.BTW Kat, how are you feeling today?LaterRobby


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Just got this info from Mike - and just posting it because of the inquiries here ~Hi Marilyn, I am going to make sure the packaging and things are right before I release the smoking cessation program. We can however get a list of people who have lodged an interest in it and they will be sent the program in the first batch. If interested in the program, people can send an email to smoking###mikemahoney.co.uk with 'Start Afresh 28' in the subject line, and I will ensure they are advised on the first day of release. I will also allocate stock to those who send an email, so they will be sure of receiving stock. The smoking program has a listening schedule also, so it is best to do the two programs (IBS & smoking cessation) separately.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

I am feeling much better. I quit the antibiotic before the 10 days were up. I know it won't work BUT it was making me so sick to my stomach. I don't know why he sent them anyway. This is a virus and they do nothing for it. NOw the cough med really came in handy. Thanks for asking Robby.Talk to you latterOh we have a 2004 Wildwood. Love it!Kat


----------



## Screamer

Sigh, feeling jealous of you guys meeting up







Might have to go out the back to my magic carpet tree and pick a good one for the long trip







Too bad RV's dont' go on water (not that I could afford an RV in the first place, sigh). Hope you guys have a blast when the time comes! Hope you feel better soon Kat. Antibiotics suck! My doctor gave me my last lot for a sore throat (now I admit it was a VERY sore throat, I couldn't swallow) however even my chemist told me it would likely do nothing except give me an upset stomach and he was right. I spent 10 days with awful D and at the end of it I STILL couldn't swallow







Anyway, hope the AB's wear off soon!


----------



## 23392

Hey, Kat, you might not see the rest of them but, if I can get myself fixed up, you might see me...I might get over there someday on 'business' reasons.  [I teach bodywork]The worse sore throat I ever had, I was at Duke, got mono, nearly couldn't swallow. They had me gargle dilute hydrogen peroxide. Took great gouts of stuff off my tonsils...[and doesn't go in the tum [heaven forbid!!! :-0]. Not that that was an issue *then*...I don't mind the discussion of RVs.  No idea what my parents have...We have a dinky motorcycle. That doesn't run. :-(


----------



## 18204

Actually Amy, there is 1 RV made to go on the water but it is over a million dollars and not really designed to cross the big pond between us.If we were to get together we will take lots of pictures and send them to those who are not able to make it.You may need to leave the carpet on the tree and let it get good and ripe before you pick it to make this long of a trip.LaterRobby


----------



## 20250

Uhm, What is body work, AO?


----------



## 23392

Ah, bodywork encompasses many different styles. It might be better called 'somatic education.' Instead of just doing something *to* you, it teaches you something you can use. Much of it is about moving and using your body better.Examples are Alexander technique [developed by an actor who kept losing his voice, who found that how he used his body changed things], the Feldenkrais Method [developed by a guy who was told he'd never walk normally again...he did], which deals with a wider diversity of things, and other methods, like Being in Movement ® Mindbody Training, that can address more than just how you move, but *why.*An example of a use of Feldenkrais: because of the way I am trained, I can set a bowl of soup on my thigh and exert considerable effort opening a stuck water bottle. The bowl of soup will not move or even slosh. But a client who was a weightlifter hadn't realized, in his body, that he could lift his arms without rotating his chest up too--and compressing his back in the process. We used Feldenkrais to 'show' his body that he could, and then he learnt it. After that, he could do it--with some concentration at first, but he could.BIM is a little more holistic. Sometimes you get someone who just needs knowledge, and you show them a better way to move and that's all they need. But sometimes you do that and they go right back to the old way. In that case there is a *belief,* often, a reason why they go back to the 'old' way. BIM, unlike the other methods [I've studied all 3] can address the reason why, and change things at a very deep level. It can do more than that, too...it addresses all sorts of things. Peacemaking, alternatives to violence, activities, body-centered therapy...the latest training is a mix of coaches & counselors, dancers and golfers.  www.Being-in-Movement.com is the web site. There is a book by Mirka Knaster, 'Discovering the Body's Wisdom,' that is a Cliff notes version of the different techniques and styles of work. It really is Cliff notes, but at least it's kind of a *list* of them. That's probably the best resource for 'what are these things?'Right now I'm not doing much, :-( other than trying to get to *where* I can work again; I'm directing folks to Paul, so this is not a 'sale' for me. [Besides which it's not my main income anyhow] If you feel it is, feel free to delete any or all of this post, Marilyn.


----------

